# 120 Gallon Propane Tank Fire Box Question



## ryson96 (Apr 29, 2016)

I found a 120 horizontal propane tank that i am going to purchase and im wondering what the ideal size would be for the fire box propane tank? any info would help!

Thanks


----------



## thesmokist (Apr 29, 2016)

There is a firebox size calculator on the site if you search for it. Probably be some more people chiming in on this


----------



## joe black (Apr 29, 2016)

Welcome.  I'm not a builder, but there are a couple of calculators on here that folks use for all the sizes, dimensions and other stuff.  However, one thing I've learned is that the FB should be about 30% of the CC.  So, I'd say around 40 gallons.

Good luck.  Go to the smoker build section and look or click on the search bar and enter your question.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 29, 2016)

Ditto...

My 150 has a 50 gal fire box. Works great! b













PC060002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Dec 6, 2015


----------



## bombtech (May 23, 2016)

My 120 FB is a 22" cube.


----------

